# vaccination mixing brands question



## Rylee (Oct 21, 2011)

My new puppy had his first vaccination, nobivac, with the breeders vets and I phoned my vet and asked if they use this brand, they said yes and he had the second jab today. After getting home I looked at the record sheet and the sticker is off canigen not nobivac.

I'm not sure if they have made a mistake or is this ok to do.

I was under the impression the same brand had to be used?

Iv had 2 opinions on how long until he can go out on walks, is it 2 weeks or 1?


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

I also thought they had to be the same. Maybe double check with your vet. Also ask your vet how long before you can take him out, they do vary so best to get your vet's confirmation. My vet said one week.


----------



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

It is normally safe to mix brands, however your puppy will not be considered fully vaccinated until they finish the complete course of one brand*. (i.e you cannot do half the vaccinations brand A and the other half brand B, you would have to forget about brand A and do the full course brand B.)

* They may well have functioning immunity before they complete the full course, but it's not a guarantee. (Also not vaccinating according to your vet's schedule can sometimes void your pet insurance).

The time on how long to leave after completing the course and walking your dog isn't set in stone. It's a judgement call depending on where you intend to walk your dog and the level of infectious diseases in your neighborhood; you've got to weigh up the pros and cons. (The main arguement is that a dog is much more likely to be euthanised due to behavioural issues then it is to die from Parvo, which is why some people will begin to take their pup out before it's fully vaccinated. There's a sticky on it here: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-trai...pups-dogs-vs-risk-contagion-cost-benefit.html )


----------



## Little P (Jun 10, 2014)

Canigen is compatible with nobivac so it's fine. If your vet used something else eg durammune you would either need to restart with durammune or find another vet that did nobivac to finish the initial course.


----------



## Rylee (Oct 21, 2011)

I do trust this vet so I am assuming it is ok to mix them as I don't believe they would have done it otherwise, and there was no mention of a third vaccine and I won't be getting a third as I hate the idea of over vaccinating.

I believe I live in a safe area, countryside where just local dogs are walked so I think I will let him have walks after a week. What about puppy classes, do you think I should wait 2 weeks to start those?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Canigen and Nobivac are exactly the same, made on the same production line etc. Just different labels - it's fine.


----------

